# New ESV Study Bible Sample - Intro Revelation



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 16, 2008)

I just noticed the ESV Study Bible's site has released another sample. This one is the introduction and the first few pages of Revelation.

http://www.esvstudybible.org/images/excerpt-revelation-intro.pdf

I know some of you are going to order this, so I thought you might like to see the preview. Based on this sample, I feel they are packing a lot of information into this study bible.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow. If each book has 10 pages of "Introductory material" that's 660 pages with out the text of Scripture. With the many notes on the text, and the potential for maps and time lines and such for all the books of Scripture, this seems like a massive study bible.

I'll be interested to see what it looks like when they release it, but right now I'm imagining a study bible that will require a "pallet jack" to haul it around.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> ...but right now I'm imagining a study bible that will require a "pallet jack" to haul it around.






Seriously, how much is this going to cost?


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (Jun 16, 2008)

Benjamin,

You can find the current, reduced pricing here.

Home | ESV Study Bible | Crossway


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice to see it is "enviro-friendly"... 



> Paper—Printed on high-opacity, high-quality French Bible paper from Papeteries Du Luman (PDL); this is widely considered the finest paper in the world and is certified by the Forest Stewardship Council (FSC), having been made from forests that are managed to preserve and sustain forestlands.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 16, 2008)

Good to see a Professor from my Seminary was consulted...



> Ethics Consultant
> Robert Gagnon
> Ph.D., Princeton Theological Seminary
> Associate Professor of New Testament, Pittsburgh Theological Seminary


----------



## jawyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Have any of you checked out the ESV Literary Study Bible? It looks very nice. I think this bible is Crossway's response to the Zondervan Archaeological Study Bible. Both are nice and I own a few of the ZARSBs (I used to work for Zondervan), but I prefer the ESV over the NIV.

Check this bible out: ESV Literary Study Bible: Official Website


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 16, 2008)

SORRY, off topic: anyone know an archeological bible NOT in the NIV? That Zondervan one looks good, but I prefer ESV or KJV over NIV to such an extent that I would not pay that sort of money for it.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 16, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> SORRY, off topic: anyone know an archeological bible NOT in the NIV? That Zondervan one looks good, but I prefer ESV or KJV over NIV to such an extent that I would not pay that sort of money for it.



The ESV Study Bible and the Literary Study Bible are both similar to the ZASB and of course they are both in the ESV. I use my ZASB more for the archaeological and cultural footnotes and study sections then the NIV. It is has great value as a reference then reading it for text.


----------

